# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous Transport Systems, ZF Friedrichshafen, Friedrichshafen, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - ZF Friedrichshafen

zf.com/site/ats/en/ats.html

----------


## Airicist

"Transportation Supplier ZF and NVIDIA Announce AI-Based Self-Driving System for Cars, Trucks, Commercial Vehicles"

January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Highway Driving Assist

Published on Dec 8, 2017




> Highway Driving Assist is designed to allow you to drive on the highway while the vehicle controls the lane-keeping and speed/safe distance management.

----------


## Airicist

ZF ProAI: Autonomous driving soon a reality with Artificial Intelligence

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> “We have developed the ZF Pro AI with NVIDIA ready for production”, ZF’s head of Advanced Engineering Torsten Gollewski about the AI-capable control box.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "ZF ProAI: Autonomous Driving Soon a Reality with Artificial Intelligence"

January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Ride-Hailing: Robo-taxi featuring ZF technology

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> A steering wheel and pedal-free robo-taxi featuring ZF technology provides a preview of autonomous ride-hailing. Users can hail the taxi using their smartphone or tablet and it will maneuver autonomously to pick them up. It can then chauffeur them to where they wish to go.

----------


## Airicist

The future of ridesharing - ZF & the Era of Robot Taxis

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> ZF showed an autonomous ridesharing solution at CES 2019, Nicole Scott sits down with Torsten Gollewski Senior VP of Research and Development talk about the future of ridesharing and what kind of role ZF will play in that future.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ZF coPILOT: Your personal driving assistant

Published on Apr 11, 2019




> ZF coPILOT is an intelligent advanced driver assistance system (ADAS) leading to enhanced safety and driving comfort opportunities. Leveraging the power of artificial intelligence (AI) and equipped with a comprehensive sensor set, vehicles can perform various automated driving functions, especially on freeways. In addition, ZF coPILOT can be operated with voice commands and is designed to recognize traffic conditions, sense vehicle handling and monitor the driver, helping to pre-empt hazardous situations through active control intervention. ZF coPILOT is powered by the ZF ProAI central computer and the NVIDIA DRIVE platform.

----------


## Airicist

ZF presents autonomous driving system

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> ZF engineer Georg Mihatsch explains ZF's level 4, level 5 autonomous driving demo vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

ZF automated driving systems at CES 2020!

Apr 7, 2020




> BeTerrific Live from CES 2020!
> 
> We check out ZF automated driving systems on the BeTerrific CES 2020 Live Show!

----------


## Airicist2

ZF's next generation autonomous shuttle

Jan 5, 2023




> ZF unveiled its next generation shuttle for autonomous driving in urban environments and mixed traffic at the CES 2023 in Las Vegas. The next generation complements the established model, which is primarily designed for use in segregated lanes. 
> 
> The new shuttle is equipped with state-of-the-art sensor technology consisting of lidar, radar, camera, and audio systems that provide precise environmental detection. This is complemented by other technology such as the ZF ProConnect connectivity platform, which enables communication with the infrastructure and the cloud, as well as the ZF ProAI supercomputer, where data converge.

----------

